# Teich in Hanglage



## Stefan12 (6. Dez. 2019)

Hallo 
mein Name ist Stefan und ich plane  einen neuen Teich für mich zu erstellen 

Bis jetzt habe ich immer Teiche intuitiv angelegt, das heißt ich habe zum Teil immer nur ein Loch gegraben und das mit einer Folie ausgekleidet. 

Nun möchte ich aber geplant vorgehen Ich habe mir für die Planung die Winterpause überlegt und bin auf dieses vorher Forum gestoßen. Nachdem ich einiges gelesen habe, habe ich eine Grobpanung gezeichnet. Diese Planung steht natürlich noch nicht fest und es wäre schön wenn ihr euch diese einmal anschauen könnt. Um noch Veränderungen vornehmen zu können ich wäre um jeden Rat froh

Zur Situation:

Unterhalb meiner Terrasse befindet sich ein Abhang Ich würde den Teich gerne vom Wasserspiegel gleich der Terrasse haben, deswegen muss ich im entsprechenden Abstand eine Mauer erstellen. Den Rest des Hügels werde ich wie im Plan vermerkt teilweise abgraben und dann das ganze mit Vlies und Folie füllen 
Hierzu habe ich eine konkrete Frage: Wie dick würdet ihr diese Stützmauer bei einer Höhe von einem Meter wählen? Ich habe vor ausgegossene Schalsteine mit eingelegtem Baustahl zu verwenden. 

Die niedere Zone auf der rechten Seite soll mit Wasserpflanzen bepflanzt werden und dort soll auch der Einlauf hin. 

Ich möchte natürlich in diesem Teich dann auch Fische halten

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe und Anregungen

Stefan


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Stefan ,
Erstmal WILLKOMMEN hier ! Bin ich wohl der Erste
Ich bin zwar kein Statiker , aber hier Mal was zum einlesen !

https://www.heimwerker.de/hangbefestigung-einen-hang-abstuetzen-und-befestigen/
Wichtige Punkte hierbei sind
-richtige Stelle für die Drainageschicht ( Wasser ableiten ) es sei denn du baust im Fels ! Ist dein Grundstück ,im Teichbereich wirklich so steil ?
-der Frostschutz
 Dann wäre noch zu klären
-wo ist der Filter ? (Rohre)
-zu viele Pflanzstufen ( Tiefen)
- auf der Terrassenseite keine Pflanzen ( Blickrichtung ) ---hohe Pflanzen nur auf der Seite ( du willst ja dein Garten einsehen )
+++++ Was ist das für ein Gefäß ?

Edit : bittet Mal um eine größere Bildauflösung , da kann man besser drin Rum pfuschen


----------



## Stefan12 (7. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Andre69

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 

Das Gelände is noch nicht so steil. Ich wollte das so abgraben. Dazu habe ich alle 50 cm eine Stufe geplant - ich hab das irgendwo so gelesen  Die erste Stufe is bei 20 cm

Ich glaube die Zeichnung is noch erklärungsbedürftig

Das was du als Gefäß detektiert hast is ein Apfelbaum 
Ich würde ihn ungern ummachen. Ich weiß er macht Laub was ich rausfischen muss aber er bringt auch Schatten

Die Stützmauer vorne bekommt natürlich ein Fundament 1m Tief und auf einer Drainage
Auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite wollte ich nur im Winkel von max 45 Grad abgraben und ich dachte mir das Wasser drückt dann dagegen

Der Filter kommt dann in das Regal das man im räumlich wirkenden Bild sieht

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich noch nicht geplant da ich das Einkleben scheue - es ist halt eine mögliche Fehlerquelle die ich vermeiden will

Ich mach mal nachher eine weitere Zeichnung


----------



## Stefan12 (7. Dez. 2019)

So sieht es momentan aus

Das Schnurgerüst soll die Mauer andeuten

Viele Grüße 

Stefan


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Dez. 2019)

Morjen !
Aha ,Bilder sagen .......
OK , Fang wir Mal an ,
Stützmauer 
Im Link steht wie du das Fundamentbett machen musst , Schalstein mit Eisen und so wie du schon gegraben hast geht .
                         Auf der Terrassenseite gehen die 45* nicht , da liegt nachher nur Dreck , gehen keine Pflanzen ( Seerosen) 
                          Entweder du gehst mit den Schalsteinen ganz rum ,also senkrechte Teichwand = mehr Volumen 
                          Oder du machst das 60* ( damit dir deine Terrasse nicht abrutscht ) dann würde ich aber den Hang mit 
                          Karnickel Draht ca 5cm abmörteln ( verputzen ).wird dann aber mit Faltenfreier Folie schwer .
Da es doch ein vollwertiges Haus ist brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen mit Regen über dem Teich . Und den Filter würde
 ich unterhalb vom Teich machen ,erstens ist das dein Grundstück zu Ende ( Ansicht),zweitens du brauchst keine unnötige Energie
Um Wasser hoch zu pumpen .


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2019)

Hallo 12er Stefan,

Du buddelst, noch bevor dein Plan steht?
Genial. 


Oh je, man kann hier viel schreiben, sehr viel ...
Zuerst einmal sollte man grundsätzliche Probleme des Bauvorhabens klären.

Zu den Bildern:
Auf Bild 2 sieht man, dass der untere Bereich zum Zaun relativ schmal ist und immer noch Gefälle hat.
Ich würde empfehlen, diesen Bereich so ebenerdig wie möglich zu machen, auch wenn die Mauer dadurch gefühlt etwas höher wird, bzw. wirkt. Das erleichtert die spätere Pflege des entstehenden "Grundstückschlauches" ungemein.

Apropos "Schlauch":
Vielleicht könnte man die Mauerführung noch einmal überdenken ...
Im Bereich des Teiches weiter an die Grenze gehen und dafür die Mauer im Bereich vor Deinem Holzschuppen wieder mehr in Richtung Haus führen ...
Also je nach geplanter Nutzung, welche ich ja nicht kenne.
Ziel wäre, dass die Mauer auch eine gestalterische Funktion bekommt und nicht nur ein fast unnutzbarer gerader Schlauch entsteht.
Mauer aus Schalsteinen, wie wird die sichtbare Seite verkleidet?

Nächste Überlegung:
Hanggrundstück und Mauer, hier gehört unbedingt eine Drainage hinter die Mauer.

Teich:


Stefan12 schrieb:


> Ich möchte natürlich in diesem Teich dann auch Fische halten


Delphine oder ein paar kleine Neonfische?
Das Haus, die Terrasse, die zukünftige Mauer und der danach noch zur Verfügung stehende Platz, geben Deinem Teichbauvorhaben ein relativ enges Korsett vor. Es bleibt wenig Spielraum für Basteleien übrig.
Geklärt werden müssen Dinge wie Wasser- und Stromzuführung, Teich- und Filterabwasser, geplanter Fischbesatz, daraus folgend die benötigte Teich- und Filtergröße, etc. pp. 
Ebenso die geplante Bauweise des Teiches, hier würde ich von "irgendwie Folie einwerfen" abraten wollen.
Dein aktueller Teichentwurf enthält aus meiner Sicht zu viele Stufen ...
Die Teichwände in Richtung Terrasse müssen eine stützende Funktion übernehmen können.
Etc. pp.

Ach ja, und noch viel mehr "etc. pp." ...
Das sind nur die wenigsten und kleinsten Gedanken zu Deinem Vorhaben ....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2019)

Meno Carsten, nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. 
Eine Frage nach der anderen wir haben doch Zeit bis zum Frühjahr, oder etwa nich 

Also was für Fische, bitte???


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Dez. 2019)

5 Leute, 6 Meinungen und im Forum hier eher 18 ! 


DbSam schrieb:


> Hanggrundstück und Mauer, hier gehört unbedingt eine Drainage hinter die Mauer.


Naja , nicht unbedingt direkt an der Mauer da der Teich als versiegelte Fläche gilt . Hier würde  das vor den Teich ( zwischen Teich / Terrasse) wandern .
Und wenn er dann noch einen Keller hat verschiebt sich das nochmals .( Hängt hier aber von dem Terrassenbelag ab .


troll20 schrieb:


> Also was für Fische, bitte???


Schaut doch Mal richtig ,sind doch ca 18000 l , ergo e..... ( Keine Grundsatzdebatte bitte ist ein anderer Fred )


DbSam schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal sollte man grundsätzliche Probleme des Bauvorhabens klären.


Vielleicht hat er ja ein Grundkonzept ,nur fehlt ihm Statikkenntnisse ?



DbSam schrieb:


> Oh je, man kann hier viel schreiben, sehr viel ...


Oje jetzt ist es wieder passiert .



Edit: ach neee Carsten ! Mit dem Schlauch hadda Recht !


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, tut mir echt leid.
Dies waren halt meine ersten Gedanken und habe diese nur stakkatoartig aufgeschrieben.
Diese Sätze und Gedanken sind überall ausbaufähig ...
Sonst wäre es ein Roman geworden - das liest dann aber auch keiner mehr.

Zur Drainage:
Deren Verlauf muss man natürlich abhängig von den insgesamten baulichen Gegebenheiten planen.
Als erster Einwurf deswegen auch nur der erste Satz: "... hinter die Mauer."
(Und selbst wenn der zukünftige Teichboden bis zur Mauer geht und dort eine Frostschürze hin muss, dort gehört auch eine Drainage hin ...)

Bezüglich Teichgröße und Fische bezog ich mich nicht auf die Grundsatzdiskussionsfrage, sondern eher auf die Filterfrage und den daraus folgenden benötigten Platz für die Filteranlage.

Mauergestaltung zum Grundstücksrand hin:
Hier kommen natürlich die vielen verschiedenen Ansichten ins Spiel, aber das sehe ich gelassen ...
Wenn Schlauch, dann sollte dieser möglichst in Waage sein, sonst baut man sich wieder eine unnötige Pflegeerschwernis ein.
Nach Ansicht der Bilder und in Unkenntnis der Nutzungsplanung, würde ich die Mauer halt eher etwas geschwungen gestalten. 
Also sollte die Mauer gerade nicht die Enge des Grundstücks betonen, sondern die nutzbare Fläche effektiv erweitern und versuchen den Blick gekonnt zu lenken ...

Das mein obiger Beitrag, ebenso wie dieser, ausbaufähig ist, das bestreite ich nicht.
War und ist auch nicht das Ziel der Beiträge. Eher nur ein Lenken auf die zu klärenden Probleme, noch bevor sich um die Stufen im Teich gekümmert wird.


Gruß Carsten

PS @Stefan12:
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, falls ich Dir bei meinen Ausführungen zu Nahe getreten bin.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Dez. 2019)

Stefan12 schrieb:


> Wie dick würdet ihr diese Stützmauer bei einer Höhe von einem Meter wählen?





DbSam schrieb:


> (Und selbst wenn der zukünftige Teichboden bis zur Mauer geht und dort eine Frostschürze hin muss, dort gehört auch eine Drainage hin ...)


Mmmmmh ,
Scheint so als ob ich da etwas anders verstehe , die Forstschürze ist doch unter einer Mauer , Oder ? Aus diesem Bereich kann die Feuchtigkeit hangabwärts abfließen . Die Drainage ( für die Nässe oberhalb eines Bauwerks ) kommt dahin wo auch Nässe hin kann . Und ja dies wird zwingend mit einer Drainage ausgeführt.


Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage Mauerstärke , Schalsteine mit ?? 20 oder 22 cm ?? reichen hier ! 
Genaue Maße der Steine bitte von einem Anderen korregieren ..


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Andre,

ich glaube, dass wir das Drainageproblem in Unkenntniss der örtlichen Gegebenheiten zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht vollständig ausdiskutieren können.

Wenn Du schreibst:


Andre 69 schrieb:


> die Forstschürze ist doch unter einer Mauer , Oder ? Aus diesem Bereich kann die Feuchtigkeit hangabwärts abfließen


 ... dann würde ich einwerfen, dass man davon nicht unbedingt ausgehen kann.
Nur, wenn man die genauen Boden- und Grundwasserverhältnisse kennt.
Ansonsten muss man auch das Problem des Stau- und Haftwassers in die Überlegungen einbeziehen.


Unbeachtet davon:
Das Wasser geht seltsame Wege ...
In Unkenntniss dessen ist es deshalb nie verkehrt, wenn man in der Bauphase ein Rohr zu viel verlegt.
Ich möchte nur an die Unwetter im Sommer 2017 erinnern. Oder auch an den Jahreswechsel 2018/2019 mit einer Woche Dauerregen und anschließenden Dauerfrost.


Gruß Carsten
(Welcher ein Grundstück in Hanglage besitzt ...)


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Dez. 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage Mauerstärke , Schalsteine mit ?? 20 oder 22 cm ?? reichen hier !


Auweia ! Jetzt muss ich mich schon selber zitieren ! Aber es scheinen 17,5 cm Schalsteine zu sein ! 
Ich denk halt , .........ist größer !
Oder so !


----------



## DbSam (8. Dez. 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Oder so !



Um die Meinungsvielfalt zu erhalten würde ich bei Mauerhöhen über einen Meter die 24,5 empfehlen.
Und wenn die Mauer nicht insgesamt mehr geschwungen wird, dann würde ich die Gründung L-förmig bauen, um ein Kippen der Mauer zu verhindern.

Falls die Mauerführung so gerade bleibt, dann lohnt sich auch ein Blick auf L-Winkel ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (8. Dez. 2019)

...gängige Maße von Schalsteinen sind 17,5 cm und 24,5 cm Außenmaß Breite, gelegentlich gibt es auch noch 11,5 cm Außenmaß, welche aber häufig nur bei einem richtigen Baustoffhandel auf Bestellung zu finden sind. Ich persönlich würde freistehende Mauern bis 1 m (über Erdreich) mit 17,5 cm und alles was darüber hinaus geht, schon mit 24,5 cm Schalsteinen mauern. Ringanker und etwas Stahl eingelegt setze ich bei freistehenden Mauerebenen ab 0,50 m (über Erdreich) mal so voraus. Über alles andere lässt sich natürlich auch diskutieren.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Dez. 2019)

Jetzt haben wir den PUNKT beantwortet !
Und nu Issa wech !
Wir müssen an uns arbeiten , geraten zu schnell dazu mit unserem geballten Wissen die NEUEN zu verprellen .
Es gibt auch einfache, kleine Projekte ,nicht nur DEN MEGATEICH !


----------



## Stefan12 (8. Dez. 2019)

Hallo liebe Berater, 

ich bin keineswegs geflüchtet.  

Nur das Einarbeiten der Ratschläge hat etwas gedauert.

Ich habe eine Schalsteinmauer mit 24,5 cm Steinen eingezeichnet. An die L Winkel habe ich schon gedacht, aber auf Grund der Örtlichkeit und dem hohen Maschineneinsatz habe ich die Idee verworfen. An die Mauer möchte ich auf lange Sicht eine Trockenmauer "anlehnen". Diese trägt zwar zur Statik bei, aber ich möchte sie nicht dazu einrechnen. Ich bin ein Hosenträger-Gürtel-Freund. 

Die Lage der Mauer ist einmal dem Bebauungsplan und dem Angleich an die andere Gartenseite geschuldet. Der Abstand auf der rechten Seite ist dem Umstand anzurechnen, dass ich die Ligusterhecke noch irgendwie schneiden muss und ich muss die Leiter gestellt werden. 

Ich habe die Winkel der Abhänge auf 60 Grad erhöht und die Ebenen auf 2 reduziert. Eine bei ca 20 cm und eine weitere auf ca 60 bis 70cm für Wasserpflanzen die einen tieferen Stand benötigen. Die 60 grad kann ich glaub ich locker machen, da die Bodenbeschaffenheit eher Beton gleicht. [Lehm mit Sand] 

Das mit der Drainage hab ich noch immer nicht ganz verstanden. Wo soll die hin? 
Hinter der Stützmauer liegt doch nur das Fließ und die Folie. Ein Feuchtigkeitseintrag ist da dort nicht möglich? 

Zudem steht die Mauer auf einem 1 m tiefen Fundament mit Frostschutzschicht [Kalkschotter] darunter. 
  

Ich habe noch eine 30T Liter Filter Anlage aus meinem letzten Teich. Diese möchte ich einsetzen. Der Einlauf soll, im Bild auf der rechten Seite, dort wo das Plateau für die Wasserpflanzen sein soll erfolgen. Absaugen möchte ich mit einer etwas erhöht platzierten Pumpe und Filterröhren. [damit der Teich nie vollständig leer gesaugt wird] 

Als Besatz habe ich mir Shubunki und ein "paar" Koi gedacht. Aber das hat ja noch Zeit. 

Ich freue mich auf weitere Hinweise und Diskussionsansätze. Verprellen kann man mich nicht so schnell

Also keine Scheu

Viele Grüße 

Stefan


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Dez. 2019)

Diesen Teich baust Du massiv und endgültig.

Zudem sind Koi geplant.

Für eine vernünftige zeitgerechte Filter und Pumpanlage ist ein BA, Skimmer, Rücklaifverrohrung angebracht.

Später sonst nicht mehr nachrüstbar. Bausünden die man in der Planungsphase vermeiden kann....

Pumpen irgendwo im Teich versenkt...war einmal.

Je nach Gesamtvolumen 1 BA oder 2...
1 BA und ein Skimmer bis 15m³ Volumen.
Für jede weitere  10 m³ einen BA mehr..
Grob
Verrohrung in KG 125 hat Vorteile.

Filterkeller vorsehen...
TF..Mororpumpe oder LH...Biokammer..Rückläufe


Sind das schräge Wände bis runter?
Kostet nur Volumen und nimmt Fläche wo Koi sich ablegen können.

Wenn der Teich fertig ist, wirst Du Dich ärgern, dass er nicht grösser gebaut wurde.
Garantiert.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Dez. 2019)

Fundament und Schalsteine.... bei einer starken Hanglage kann man sicher breite Streifenfundamente machen.
Diese bilden dann  mit der Armierung und Schalsteinen ein L...

In Deinem Fall kann der Aufwand gleich sein wenn Du eine durchgehende Betonplatte mit Armierung giesst.

Dabei gleich Armierung einbauen, die rausguckt und in die Schalsteine übergeht.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Dez. 2019)

Ich habe selber Fundamente und  24er Schalsteine  verbaut um 1,4m Hang abzufangen.
Da gingen bei mir 35m³  Beton rein...

Hier mal eine kleinere Mauer 60cm hoch mit 24 Schalsteinen für eine  Sichtschutzzaun.
17er hätten dort auch gereicht.

Fundament unten ist 20cm hoch und 50cm breit.
Doppelt armiert mit 10cm Abstand der Matten.
Eisen L förmig gebogen und oben rsusgucken lassen.
Oben boch 10cm eingeschalt und alles mit WU Beton vergossen. Kostet kaum mehr bei Transportbeton..

Senkrechte und waagerechte Armierung
   

Anhang anzeigen 212679


----------



## Turbochris (8. Dez. 2019)

Hallo liebe Berater und lieber Bauherr!

Prinzipiell wird für dieses Bauwerk viel Geld in die Hand genommen und viel Arbeitszeit investiert. Wie ihr sehen könnt gibt es viele wohlgemeinte Ratschläge und Hinweise.

Ich würde es mich nicht trauen eine 1m hohe Stützmauer ohne Berechnung und ohne Kenntnisse der Bodenbeschaffenheit zu beraten. 
Aber ich habe es ja auch nur studiert...
Für mich selbst würde ich sogar meinen Statiker fragen, da ich so was seit 25 Jahren nicht mehr gerechnet habe....
Und wenn ich dann wohlgemeinte Ratschläge über Schalungssteine lese fallen mir als erstes die 30cm dicken ein. Warum? In die kann ich bequem innere und äußere Bewehrung sowohl senkrecht als auch waagrecht einbringen. Genau dies war es, was mir bei den bisherigen Beratungen gefehlt hat. Beton kann eben nur wenig Zug aufnehmen weshalb man Baustahl einbaut. Den Schub kann die Frostschürze schon aufnehmen, doch das Kippen? Bei Stuttgarter Mauerscheiben (Beton-L) ist der untere Schenkel mit der Auflage ca. die Hälfte der Höhe. Und auf diesem liegt schweres Erdreich mit Reibung auf...

Also bitte einen Statiker konsultieren, damit später nicht Ärger und Kosten folgen!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Dez. 2019)

Die Bewehrung in Stärke und Ausführung kann man sich gerne von einem Statiker ausrechnen lassen.

Alle Schalsteine sind für Innere und Äussere Bewehrung vorgesehen.

Es ist nicht so schwer die Position der später herausstehenden Bügel festzulegen.

Senkrecht alle 25cm...
Innen und Aussen ca. 6cm vom Rand der Schalsteine entfernt.
Senkrechte Bewehrung nie mittig....weil sie Zug aufnehmen muss.

Wo das bei einem Teich in Hanglage sein wird...sagt der Statiker.

Eins noch...
Teichtiefe...Koi..aussen ohne Abdeckung...
So ca. 1,5 - 1,8 m kann günstig sein.
Volumen...Temperaturen stabiler.....Sommer wie Winter


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Dez. 2019)

Stefan12 schrieb:


> ich bin keineswegs geflüchtet.


Man haben wir ein Glück !



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Diesen Teich baust Du massiv und endgültig.


Da hat er Recht , wer billig ( einfach ) baut , baut zweimal = in Gänze TEUER !
Aber auch wenn die Weisheit kommt ! ( Andere Filter zBsp.)


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sind das schräge Wände bis runter?
> Kostet nur Volumen


Kommt darauf an wie du jetzt baust ! BUDGET ???
Auf der unteren Teichseite ist die Mauer ja unverzichtbar , hier könnten aber Pflanzen auf Stufen hin  ! In Diesen wiederum kann man die Drainage von Carsten unterbringen !
Hier ist aber die Frage , willst du ein Koipool (steile Wände= keine Pflanzen= größeres Volumen .) 
Auf der oberen Teichseite (;Terrassenseite ) würde ich definitiv die steilen Wände bevorzugen ( Vorteil oben erklärt nur genau anders Rum + freie Sicht !)
Die Seiten ,da sind wir Mal Smart , kannste machen wie du möchtest !
Ich stell gerade fest ,ich hab kein Malprogramm aufm Tab .
Bei der Skizze ,über dem Baum ist eine extra Ecke nach Innen ! Hier könnte ein Filterkeller hin ( unter ein Deck )


Stefan12 schrieb:


> Zudem steht die Mauer auf einem 1 m tiefen Fundament mit Frostschutzschicht [Kalkschotter] darunter.


Mmmmmh ?! 1m Fundament ? Warum ?
Bei so einer Stützmauer hat man ca 30cm Schotterbett ( Frostschutzschicht ), und die 1\3 zu 2\3 Regel , heißt 30cm im Boden  bei 1m draussen !

den hab ich Mal gemacht wegen der Thematik ob da die Drainage muss ! Hast du einen Hauskeller ?

Mensch hab ich lange gebraucht . Dann geh ich Mal hierauf ein ,


Turbochris schrieb:


> Aber ich habe es ja auch nur studiert..


Naja , wir sind halt Prakmatiker mit Erfahrung ! nee du hast schon Recht ! Macht er ringsum eine Mauer umgeht er aber den Statiker ! 

Und von STEILhang kann hier keine Rede sein !


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Volumen...Temperaturen stabiler.....Sommer wie Winter


Naja hier kann ich auch dagegen halten , Flachbereiche erwärmen den Teich schneller und höher, haben ja einen (Warmwasserfisch !) Warmwasser liebenden Fisch 
Ich hör jetzt uff sonst hamwa nen Glaubenskonflikt !


----------



## DbSam (8. Dez. 2019)

Als @Stefan12 würde ich jetzt so dastehen: 
Das bekommt doch kein Mensch mehr zusammengebastelt ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Dez. 2019)

Planungsphase.....
Stefan hat großes Glück- er hat zwar schon etwas gebuddelt, aber noch nix betoniert.

Jetzt liegt es an ihm, sich in Ruhe zu belesen und zu entscheiden.
Werden sicher ein paar "schlaflose Nächte" - das kennen wir doch alle selber. 

Und warum man einen "Koiteich" oder auch mit anderen Fischen ruhig Volumen bieten sollte und ein angemessenes Verhältnis Oberfläche zu Volumen sollte auch klar sein.
Auch wenn Koi z.B. gerne "warmes Wasser mögen"- das können sie sich an der Oberfläche / Flachzonen ja suchen.

Was aber im Sommer mit einem gut besetztem Koiteich passiert, wo das Wasser 30° C hat....oder eben im Winter...

Es sind ja oft nur ein paar Spatenstiche mehr und ein paar Schubkarren voll...

Die Form und Größe- hängt oft von den örtlichen Begebenheiten ab- sollte sich aber auch ggf. an den groben Bedürfnissen der Tiere oder der ggf. badenden Menschlein später richten. Das Thema hatte wir aber hier vor kurzem ja ausführlich.
Ich glaube so ca. 6mx 3m in 1,5m Tiefe klang ganz gut...ganz grob.

Meine pers. Empfehlung wäre die Form und Größe, Tiefe sowie die Position eines Filterkellers in Ruhe zu überdenken.
Das bisschen Bauwerk bekommt man schon hin.
Grobe Forentips ggf. mit finaler fachlicher Beratung vor Ort von Menschen, die soetwas ggf. auch gelernt oder studiert haben.
Ggf. alles mit Bauantrag, Bodengutachten und Statik.

Hier sieht man auch etwas Schalsteinbau (was nicht alles korrekt sein muß) und verschiedene Teich- Ebenen. Viele Spaß beim lesen. Lass Dich nicht von den dortigen Dimensionen erschrecken. Es geht nur um das prinzipielle. Creddy hat es wirklich fast geschafft aus den geballten Foreninformationen das richtige herauszufiltern.
Nur hat er leider nicht die Pumpen direkt hinter dem Filter und vor die Bio gesetzt, was dann ein paar Pegel-Effekte jetzt hat.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=24399


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Dez. 2019)

Morjen all !


Andre 69 schrieb:


> heißt 30cm im Boden bei 1m draussen


Asche auf mein Haupt !
Muss hier natürlich 50 cm heissen .
Und jetzt versteh ich wahrscheinlich wie du auf 1 m kommst , wegen dem frostfreien Bauen !Wenn du einen Koiteich haben willst musst du sowieso noch 1m ins Erdreich .


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ggf. alles mit Bauantrag, Bodengutachten und Statik.


Das meinte ich mit MEGATEICH ! Einige scheinen unendliche Geldressourcen zu haben .


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Dez. 2019)

Geld spielt doch nur eine Nebenrolle.
Das Zeug wird doch einfach nur gedruckt.
So ein Bündel Euronoten ist auch nicht viel mehr "wert" als eine alte Zeitung.

Es kann doch aber nicht schaden sich ggf. fachlichen Rat vor Ort einzuholen.
Oft hat man ja irgendwo fachkundige Bekannte...
Und dann geht es ggf.  finanziell um die Entscheidung ob 6 oder 10mm Baustahl irgendwo verwendet wird....um auf der ganz sicheren Seite zu sein.....

Und wie schon angemerkt kann so ein Teich mehr Stahl und Beton bekommen als alle Häuser der Nachbarschaft zusammen.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Dez. 2019)

Auch auf die Gefahr , das wir abschweifen ,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Geld


Ziemlich ,  EXKLUSIV heißt das  glaube ich !


ThorstenC schrieb:


> fachlichen Rat vor Ort


Da erhält er vollste Zustimmung !


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oft hat man ja irgendwo fachkundige Bekannte...


IRGENDWO ? vielleicht im FOREN wie Dieses ? Oder Bauexperten- F oder Haustechniker- F oder ,oder ,oder !!!


ThorstenC schrieb:


> 6 oder 10mm Baustahl


Da kriegst auch wieder volle Zustimmung , das bisschen Geld spielt aber keine grosse Rolle !


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Dez. 2019)

Diese Firma bietet zu ihren Schalsteinen Statik und Bewehrungsplan an.
https://www.zieglowski.de/schalungssteine/

Mir pers. würden die schönen gefasten Fugen  nicht gefallen und ich habe immer Schalsteine eines anderen Herstellers verwendet, die auch 25cm hoch sind.

Statik und Bewehrungsplan lässt sich ja adaptieren...


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Dez. 2019)

Na da schau her , hat lange gedauert aber das Ergebnis https://www.zieglowski.de/schalungssteine/ hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2019)

Was aber auch so ziemlich der erste Treffer bei der Suche über die Großtante ist ... 

Bevor der Thread komplett ausfranst, könnte Stefan seinen Plan vielleicht mit allen wichtigen Bemaßungen versehen und diesen hier posten.
Dann hätte man wieder einen Aufsatzpunkt. Kann später dann auf diese Bewehrungspläne zurückgreifen und weiß dann auch, in welcher Spalte man nachschauen muss.
Im Moment wüsste ich nämlich nicht, welche Ratschläge man gezielt geben kann ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Im Moment wüsste ich nämlich nicht, welche Ratschläge man gezielt geben kann ...



Also ich schon. 
Bevor so etwas in Planung geht, würde ich mich erstmal an anderen Bauwerke orientieren. 
Auf Anhieb fällt mir dazu ein Staudamm oder zumindest diese halbgebogene Mauer ein.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Statiker aber solche Wand/Wände können viel mehr aushalten wie einfach gerade gemauerte Wände.
Die Bergab-Ecken würde ich sehr stabil bauen, vielleicht als Flachwasserzone herrichten.

Wenn es aber anders nicht mehr möglich ist die gerade Wand zu verändern, sollten dort 2 Pfeiler gesetzt werden gedrittelt. 
Dekorativ können später zwei Figuren oder Planztoepfe ihren Platz beanspruchen.

Ich glaube auch nicht das eine angedachte Trockenmauer auf ca 1m hoch das absolute ist, da sind mit Sicherheit andere bauliche Maßnahmen besser.


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

na ja, aber auch hier muss man doch erst die zukünftig geplanten Maße kennen.
(Ansonsten hatte ich weiter oben auch schon von einer geschwungenen Mauer geschrieben, gleicher Hintergrund)
Richtig ausgeführt, kann man aber bei solch vermuteten Längen auch bei einer geraden Mauer auf Pfeiler verzichten.

Vielleicht warten wir doch besser auf die Maße, denn dann bekommen wir u.a. sicherlich auch die notwendigen Höhen ... 

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann soll die Trockenmauer nur als Verblendung dienen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Ach mit der geschwungenen Mauer habe nicht gelesen, aber doppelt ist vielleicht eindringlicher. 

Ja Massangaben wären nicht schlecht.

Zur Trocken Mauer : Ich bin kein Fan von den Dingern, nur ein Maulwurf kann sie ins "wanken" bringen.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Dez. 2019)

Ja ich weiß hier wurde schon viel geschrieben
Seine Frage war doch nur nach Der Stärke der Mauer ,die hamwa doch !


DbSam schrieb:


> Vielleicht warten wir doch besser auf die Maße


Stehen doch in der Zeichnung ! 


DbSam schrieb:


> Bewehrungspläne





DbSam schrieb:


> Spalte


Gibt hier leider keine Referenz ,da wir nix mit einem Teich vergleichen können ! Wenn er anstatt einer freistehenden
Mauer ein Teichbecken bauen würde .....
Aus gegebenen Anlass ,
IRONIE AN
Mein hochgeschätzter Beraterstaab ist in Rücksprache mit der hauseigenen Rechtsabteilung zum Schluss gekommen ,
Dass wir zu dem MEGABAUVORHABEN jetzt ein Statement wie folgt abgeben,
Mein Dazutun in Form von Äußerungen in jeglicher Hinsicht sind als Geschwafel abzutun ! Wir lehnen jegliche
HAFTUNG , GARANTIE oder GEWÄHRLEISTUNG  ab !
IRONIE AUS
Obwohl, wenn ich mir das richtig überlege ?! Sollte ich das besser in meine Signatur übernehmen !


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2019)

Moin,





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Stehen doch in der Zeichnung !


Upps, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ja, stimmt - in der ersten ...
Hatte mir zuletzt immer nur die dritte Zeichnung angeschaut.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Mein Dazutun in Form von Äußerungen in jeglicher Hinsicht sind als Geschwafel abzutun


So leicht kommst Du nicht aus der Nummer raus ... 


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wir lehnen jegliche HAFTUNG , GARANTIE oder GEWÄHRLEISTUNG ab !


Das sowieso und das immer.

Gruß Carsten

PS:


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Gibt hier leider keine Referenz ,da wir nix mit einem Teich vergleichen können ! Wenn er anstatt einer freistehenden Mauer ein Teichbecken bauen würde .....


Na ja, aber Du findest auf obiger Seite auch den Link zu einer Tabelle mit verschiedenen Lastannahmen.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Lastannahmen


ja , aber du kannst weder den Baum noch das Auto mit den Kubus(Teich) im Verhalten vergleichen ! 
Und schon garnicht da hier immer unterhalb nix angenommen wird und der Teich teilweise im Boden ist !


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Und schon garnicht da hier immer unterhalb nix angenommen wird


 Verstehe ich nicht ...

Wie auch immer die genaue Gestaltung des Teiches wird ...
Wenn ich jetzt die erste Skizze richtig entziffere, dann sprechen wir über ca. einen Meter Höhe über Erdboden auf sieben Meter Länge.

Gruß Carsten

Edit: Siehe dazu auch den nächsten Beitrag von Zacky.


----------



## Zacky (10. Dez. 2019)

Wird der Teich nicht auch 70 cm im Erdreich verbaut sein!? Wenn ich die Skizze aus dem Eingangspost sehe, meine ich, dass die Teichwand ca. 1 m über dem vorhanden Bodenniveau sein wird und der Teich dennoch eine Tiefe von 0,70 m haben wird. So gehe ich davon aus, dass die Teichwand dann doch auch unterhalb des Erdreiches vorhanden ist bzw. dort grundsätzlich angefangen wird.
Da der Boden sehr lehmhaltig sein soll (wie ich hier irgendwo mal gelesen haben will) würde ich den "Hang" bis an die Terrasse ran, zur Gänze abtragen und das eigentliche Teichbecken komplett mauern, so dass es ein Gesamtkonstrukt mit Beton & Stahl wird, was dann letztendlich nur auf einer Seite ca. 1 m freistehend ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2019)

Man nimmt als Lastannahme einfach den "schlimmsten Fall" an.
Das dürfte der leere Teich sein. Dann hat man nur den Erddruck von außen. Oder ein freistehendes Becken (das wird bei rund oder oval auch oft nur durch ein 0,5mm Blech und ein paar Stangen gehalten).

Ansonsten ist das eine schöne Tabelle. Die Angabe der senkrechten Eisen ist pro lfd m bezogen.
Ich pers. musste gerade feststelllen, daß ich immer viel zu viel Stahl verbaut habe, was aber nicht schlimm ist.

Vermutlich kann es bei 24 Schalstenen  genügen im senkrechten in jeder "Tasche" der Schalsteine senkrecht Innen und Außen jeweils ein 10mm Stab zu verwenden.
Bei einer z.B. 2m hohen Mauer muß man auch nicht die Eisen 2m aus der Fundamentplatte rausgucken lassen.
Es genügen 0,5m und man kann dann nach dem Setzen der Schalsteine mit der waagerechten Bewehrung vor dem Betonieren von oben senkrechte Stangen oder Bügel einstecken.
Dann hat man in jede Richtung (leerer Teich, freistehendes Becken) auf Zug armiert.
Waagerecht sollen ja 2x 8mm Innen und außen genügen.

Zitat aus https://www.zieglowski.de/schalungssteine/mauerstatik/ :
"Die Bewehrungsvorschläge aus unserer Musterstatik für verschiedene Wandaufbauten (inkl. Stützmauern) sind Beispiele und ohne Gewähr. Eine sachgerechte Aussage unter Berücksichtigung der örtlichen Gegebenheiten kann nur ein Statiker geben. "

Baustahl teilweise fertig konfektioniert (Winkel, Bügel fertig gebogen) gibt es bei guten prof.  Baustoffhändlern.
Hier südlich Berlin kann ich GAAC Mittenwalde empfehlen in Preis und Leistung!
"Baumärkte" haben zwar auch manchmal gerade Stangen- aber auch bis zu 10fache Preise!

Eine Frostschutzschicht benötigt man nicht unter einer Mauer, welche tiefer 1m in der Erde auf einem Fundament/ Platte aufgebaut wird.
----------

Teichtiefe war im ersten Post 170cm.
Je nach Schalstein (20 oder 25cm höhe) würde ich immer senkrechtes Schichtmaß plus 10cm nehmen.
So 2cm unten für die erste Mörtelschicht und oben ca. 8cm Schalung/ Ausgleich der Höhen.

Wir mit den fertigen Teichen können uns hier fusselig gegenseitig beratschlagen....

Stefan sollte vorerst ggf. den Teich in Form, Größe, Lage, Verrohrung ggf. Filterkeller planen und dann kann man gerne zu den Rohbaudetails übergehen.
Tips kamen dazu schon.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2019)

Ich stelle mir gerade die "Mauer" direkt am Apfelbäumchen vor...….(Sieh Bilder 1. Post)
dahinter sieht es aus wie ca. 2m bis zum Zaun....das wäre dann gartentechnisch ggf. ziemlich tote Fläche, die optisch von der Terrasse kaum noch wahrnehmbar ist.
Vielleicht kann man ja den Baum doch weg und Teich bis an die Grundstücksgrenze ran....vielleicht schweife ich aber nur wieder aus in Richtung MEGATEICH.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Dez. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wird der Teich nicht auch 70 cm im Erdreich


Pah so einfach hätte ich das auch ausdr.........


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Und schon garnicht da hier immer unterhalb nix angenommen wird


ist doch viel umstä.....


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Dez. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Man nimmt als Lastannahme einfach den "schlimmsten Fall" an.


ist ja garnicht der schlimmste Fall 

ok ok ick warte jetzt bis er sich meldet !


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Dez. 2019)

Mmmmmh 
Wollte er gar  vielleicht  kein MEGABAUVORHABEN daraus machen ? Oder er buddelt schon seit einer Woche und findet 
gar neue ALTE Teichruinen ?
Mumiefiziertes Wasser ? = Allehol Oder eben doch nur Tümpel ?


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Dez. 2019)

ick schreib mit mir selber 

.............................


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2019)

> Stefan12 wurde zuletzt gesehen: 9. Dez. 2019



sehr schade


----------



## Turbochris (19. Dez. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> sehr schade


Hallo,
haben wir jetzt eine Frist, in welcher jemand auf einen Post im Forum antworten muss?
Haben wir eine Informationspflicht?
Kann man nicht auch anonym nachlesen?

Also, bei uns in Bayern ist in Kürze Weihnachten...
Da kommt es tatsächlich mal zu Terminanhäufungen...
Es kann ja auch sein, dass ein Forenmitglied sich Gedanken zu den Tipps macht und daraus Folgerungen zieht...
Oder eventuell hat er sich ja auf anderem Wege informiert und möchte das hier (noch) nicht publizieren?
Muss er dann diese und deren Zwischenschritte umgehend teilen?

Ich finde jeder sollte die Zeit und die freie Entscheidung haben wann und ob er was postet.
Meinem Meinung nach sind derartige Meinungsäußerungen nicht förderlich.
Wäre ein "Hallo Stefan, bist Du mit Deiner Planungung schon weitergekommen"  nicht höflicher und weniger wertend?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Zacky (19. Dez. 2019)

@Turbochris Ich weiß nicht, was Du für ein Problem mit mir hast.

Es gibt keinerlei Pflichten, von niemanden. Ich weiß nicht, was an "sehr schade" irgendwie wertend und schlecht ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Dez. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben wir jetzt eine Frist, in welcher jemand auf einen Post im Forum antworten muss?
> Haben wir eine Informationspflicht?
> Kann man nicht auch anonym nachlesen?


Ehrlich jetzt,
 13 Jahre hier und dann ist DAS dein 96ter Post ?
Eigentlich solltest du dies dir selber beantworten können ! Steht in deiner Signatur !
Es ist RELATIV ! 
Aber Mal im Ernst , wenn ein Thema interessiert und es fast vom Bildschirm ( Forumsindex) droht zu verschwinden
Kann man auch ganz genial, trivial oder wie das so studierte ausdrücken tun ein SCHIEBE ES MAL HOCH ! setzen .


Turbochris schrieb:


> Also, bei uns in Bayern ist in Kürze Weihnachten...


Ja ick wees und wie du am schreiben kieken tun kannst ,komm ick aus Preußen ! Mia ham och Weihnachten !
Achso und wieder ins Fettnäpfchen , Mia san mia geht doch nur in Bay........

Den Anderen die hier nur heimlich mitlesen tun ,
FROHE WEIHNACHT UND GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR ! 

Wie gesagt , alles nur Palaver ! Ohne Rechtsgültigkeit und Garantie!


----------



## DbSam (19. Dez. 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> FROHE WEIHNACHT UND GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR !



Vielen lieben Dank, aber warum schreist Du mich dabei so an?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank, aber warum schreist Du mich dabei so an?


Eigentlich in Ermangelung von einem passenden Smiley ! Hätte es auch bunt machen können !


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Dez. 2019)

Ist ja immer schön chillig so um die Weihnachtszeit.

Ich sehe das mit dem Forengeschreibsel ähnlich wie, wenn ich im richtigen Leben mich mit jemanden unterhalte.
Das gilt nat. auch, wenn ich mal mit dem unsichtbaren Grinsen "Sprüche" mache...anderen der __ Nase stubse.

Die einen reden mit sich selber und andere fragen, erhalten eine Antwort und drehen sich einfach um und gehen ums Eck.
Wenn einem das im richtigen Leben passiert, kann man ja nicht wissendas derjenige irgendwann mal wieder auftaucht.
Bitteschön. Dankeschön.
Ist aber alles nix regional spezifisches.

Frohes Fest


----------



## DbSam (19. Dez. 2019)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hätte es auch bunt machen können !


In Bunt und in Farbe wäre es schön gewesen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Na ja, jedenfalls wurde Stefan schön zugetextet. 
Vielleicht auch verprellt.
Oder er liegt irgendwo in der Sonne ... 
Wer weiß ...


----------



## Stefan12 (13. März 2020)




----------



## Stefan12 (14. März 2020)

Der Winterschlaf ist nun vorüber unerwartet werde ich jetzt einige Zeit haben, mich dem Projekt Teich zu widmen
Turbochris hat mich schon sehr gut beraten aber ich habe immer noch Vorbehalte gegen die Betonplatten es ist mir einfach etwas zu viel Beton und Aufmerksamkeit durch die Nachbarn. Nochmals bin ich auf die Wallidee zurückgekommen und hätte sie gerne mit Euch besprochen

Ich sende dir mal ein Foto des Bodenprofil damit wir darüber diskutieren können es hätte für mich den großen Vorteil die Teichkontour organisch gestalten zu können


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Oder eventuell hat er sich ja auf anderem Wege informiert und möchte das hier (noch) nicht publizieren?





Stefan12 schrieb:


> Turbochris hat mich schon sehr gut beraten





Stefan12 schrieb:


> Ich sende dir


----------



## DbSam (14. März 2020)

Hallo Stefan,


Stefan12 schrieb:


> Turbochris hat mich schon sehr gut beraten


Wahrscheinlich alles per PN, denn ich kann hier im Thread bis auf ein paar allgemeine und selbstverständliche Aussagen nicht so sehr viel von Turbochris finden ...
Wenn Du also vernünftige Tipps erhalten möchtest, dann musst Du uns zuerst einmal auf den aktuellen Stand Deiner Planung bringen.

Oder, wahrscheinlich besser:
Du bringst dann auch Deine Planung zusammen mit Turbochris zum Ende ...


Zu Deiner obigen Skizze:
Ja, schön theoretisch. 
Wenn das Fundament 30cm breit sein soll, dann wird die aufgesetzte (Trocken?-) Mauer also nur 15 cm? Und warum 20% Neigung?
Aber viel wichtiger:
Wie sieht es am Haus/der Terrasse aus? Wie ist dort die Gründung?

Dir ist auch bewusst, dass man für den Erdwall nicht jeden beliebigen Boden nehmen kann(sollte) und dieser einen ordentlichen Aufbau mit lagenweiser Verdichtung benötigt.
Wird also auch nicht unbedingt einfacher oder gar schneller umzusetzen sein ...

Wenn ich mir die Bemaßung der Bilder von Deinem ersten Post so anschaue und dann dazu die aktuelle Ausarbeitung mit 1,70 m Richtung Gartenzaun plus ca. 1,20 m Richtung Haus, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Volumen für den Teich übrig.
Passt irgendwie alles nicht ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
In der Hoffnung, dass der Thread nicht wieder gar so sehr zerfledert wird ...

PPS:
Warst Du mal bei einer örtlichen Baufirma?

PPPS:
Aus meiner Sicht kann man so etwas gut am Computer basteln.
In der Praxis werden diese 10 cm nur wenig Halt bieten, welcher Boden auch immer ...
Die Krone benötigt einen anderen Aufbau.


----------



## DbSam (14. März 2020)

... vorhin vergessen:
Warum überhaupt hat das Fundament eine Neigung und diese auch noch entgegengesetzt zur Mauer?
So werden die wirkenden Kräfte nicht sinnvoll abgeführt, eher im Gegenteil.

Wenn überhaupt, dann hat das Fundament die gleiche Neigungsrichtung wie die Mauer.

Und immer dran denken:
Laut Zeichnungen geht es hier in Richtung Grundstücksgrenze nur um einen Meter Höhenunterschied.

... geeignete Stützwinkel/Mauerscheiben, (bspw. Höhe 1,30 oder 1,50 mit dementsprechender Fußlänge. Siehe dort auch die anzunehmenden Lastfälle.).
Dann Dein kleiner Wall innen und außen ein Sichtmäuerchen davor.


----------

